# Lute-type instruments in Classical music records.



## Faramundo (Jul 16, 2016)

Among the records where lute type instruments (Cittern, Lute, Theorbo, Mandola, etc..) are in the forefront (like in Paul O'Dette, Nigel North... records), which ones are your absolute favourites ?
And among the many composers (Dowland, Weiss, Holborn, Vivaldi etc..) what are your favourite works ? What is your opinion on guitar transcriptions ?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The question's too difficult, but I can say that five lute players whose recordings I've always found very rewarding are Toyohiko Satoh, Lex Eisenhardt, Anthony Rooley, Louis Pernot and Anders Ericson.

As far as composers and works are concerned, I think that the composer who means most to me is Esaias Reusner. He seems to me to stand to the lute as Froberger stands to the keyboard, a level of expressiveness which is consistently poignant, and a level of counterpoint which is consistently stimulating.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

After Bach (ignoring the debate over the instrument for which he composed), I like Weiss. I have a box set by Cardin from Brilliant, but I slightly prefer Barto on Naxos. I have the first three volumes and listen to the rest on Tidal. I also have individual albums by several other performers.

I love Scarlatti on guitar, especially the album made by Narciso Yepes.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I love the Peter Pears/Julian Bream collaborations on Dowland. Those records (back in the day) inspired me to pick up the lute. And since I'm fond of a good song, Dowland has always gotten the nod as my favorite lute composer. I mean, he writes good songs, he's the "Eric Clapton" of his day on the lute......and he does all of this while working for MI5.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> I love the Peter Pears/Julian Bream collaborations on Dowland. Those records (back in the day) inspired me to pick up the lute. And since I'm fond of a good song, Dowland has always gotten the nod as my favorite lute composer. I mean, he writes good songs, he's the "Eric Clapton" of his day on the lute......and he does all of this while working for MI5.


For me it was less Dowland, more _Have You Seen But A White Lily Grow?_ Unfortunately I can't see it on youtube.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> I love the Peter Pears/Julian Bream collaborations on Dowland. Those records (back in the day) inspired me to pick up the lute. And since I'm fond of a good song, Dowland has always gotten the nod as my favorite lute composer. I mean, he writes good songs, he's the "Eric Clapton" of his day on the lute......and he does all of this while working for MI5.


One of the odder discs in my collection is Jakob Lindberg playing the complete Dowland lute music - on one disc. It's a single layer/stereo only SACD that runs more than 4 hours.

Of course, after I bought it, Brilliant released a 4 disc set of the same performances for less than the SACD. And as I'm almost certain the Lindberg disc is upsampled redbook - I think the liner notes say so - I would have saved money had I purchased the set.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Taking a step off the beaten track, if by 'classical music' we include non-western music (and why not?), then certainly one of the greatest musicians to play a lute-type instrument, the sarod, is Ali Akbar Khan. _Raga Chandranandan_ is one of countless examples of Ali Akbar Khan's genius. Another great musician, Julian Bream, expresses his admiration.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Taking a step off the beaten track, if by 'classical music' we include non-western music (and why not?), then certainly one of the greatest musicians to play a lute-type instrument, the sarod, is Ali Akbar Khan. _Raga Chandranandan_ is one of countless examples of Ali Akbar Khan's genius. Another great musician, Julian Bream, expresses his admiration.


This came out a couple of weeks ago, Rick -- given your penchant for Japanese culture, for baroque and for plucked instruments, I'd have thought it would be essential listening for you.









https://f4.bcbits.com/img/a3162889989_16.jpg



> Here is an example of Iki fashion: A person wearing
> a simple and unspectacular Kimono with luxurious,
> patterned lining material. The colorful lining playfully
> peeks out once in a while but is never completely visible.
> ...


There's a lot of interesting musicians who focus on the c17 and earlier coming out of Japan at the moment -- lute and harpsichord and voice even.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka, thanks for telling me about Toyohiko Satoh's latest release. He's a great player as well as a tea master of the first water. I owe my introduction to the lute music of the French Baroque to his 2 LP set _Französische Lautenmusik des Barock_. I suppose the concept of iki is sufficiently elastic to comprise certain characteristics of Style Brisé, but on that score I defer to Satoh-san.


----------



## Faramundo (Jul 16, 2016)

I've just received by post mail : L'art du théorbiste by Simon Linné; it's a great CD (Brilliant) with works
by Angelo Bartolotti, Estienne le Moyne and Robert de Visée.
It's a 2010 recording. Discogs has it.


----------

